# Frozen drum machine......?



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, I haven't been doing much drain clearing work except for the past three or four years and had a little bit of a surprise today. 
I usually don't carry my 1065 in the van because I have a fairly centrally located shop. The last time it was used it got set outside and when I picked it up this morning I thought nothing of it. But when I got to the job and started rolling out cable I got about halfway through the drum and everything stopped.
After some investigation, I noticed about half the cable had a good sized section of ice tying up the second half of the cable. 
New policy is to tip machine on its back after retrieving cable and turning drum drain hole to the bottom to allow everything to drain out before storage. 
Any other good ideas?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Uummmmm... Don't leave it outside???


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

Spraying a little snake oil on the cable after use or other water displacement cable oil will help if you can't keep your machine in a temperature controlled area.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bigwrenchjosh said:


> New policy is to tip machine on its back after retrieving cable and turning drum drain hole to the bottom to allow everything to drain out before storage.
> Any other good ideas?


That would seem to be the most prudent course of action... :laughing:
I usually wheel my machine into the grass before I load it in the truck to let it drain...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Or use a sectional, and this won't happen.....

When I used a big drum machine I would drain it out or drill a hole in the drum


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've noticed all my machines freezing up over the last few days. Usually just running them for a min or so seems to do the trick. My k-7500 feeder was frozen stiff this morning. Took a few mins to get it going. And I do empty my drums after every job. Sometimes this weather is a real PITA.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Sectional cables tend to have the buttons freeze up, which is why I use a drum machine. Just drain it after each use.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Carry a gallon of De-icer windshield fluid when the weather turns, after draining drum, add a splash.


----------

